# One of two slides will not operate



## swbouton (Jul 27, 2012)

I was opening the camper to pack it for a trip tomorrow and found nothing happens when I try to open one of the two slide.  The other slide works properly.  There is no noise when I press the button.  Last time I operated the slide it was fine.

This is a 2010 Keystone Springdale with two opposing slides.

We're supposed to leave with friends in about 15 hours.

Any ideas?


----------



## LEN (Jul 27, 2012)

Check all fuses and then to wires at switch and power to motor. If all else fails there should be a manual in/out so as not to spoil the trip.

LEN


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 27, 2012)

Yep, check fuses and battery connection.  Also could be the switch....


----------



## swbouton (Jul 28, 2012)

I found a blown fuse and replaced it.  The replacement fuse blew too.  The switches looked fine, so I got underneath but saw no problems there either.

I put in two new fuses.  The left slide that had not been working closed, but the motor just made a moan when I tried to open it.  Then, without making any changes, I tried again and it worked as it should.  I had several full cycles without any further problem on the left.  

Now it gets weird.  I decided to test the right slide, which had been working all along.  Earlier today it operated properly, but now it slides in, but the right slide motor just gives a moan when sliding out, as the left slide had before.  

How is the world can this problem travel from one side to the other?  I believe each is independent from the other.

It's on A/C power and has a full battery.  I see no binding and I see nothing that should cause the 

Thank you all for your help.


----------



## LEN (Jul 28, 2012)

Check the grounds on both slides this could cause the symtoms.

LEN


----------



## swbouton (Jul 29, 2012)

I found the problem but I'm not sure how to fix it.

When I got under the RV and had my wife try to move the slide, I saw the hex head being bounced around, but the slide wasn't moving.  The sound was as if the gear was not engaged.  

I attached a ratchet to the hex head with the pin through it and was able to move the slide manually.  After that, the slide worked properly.

View attachment 228

I don't know what this component is called or what I should do to ensure it doesn't happen again.

Thanks to all for all your help.


----------



## LEN (Jul 30, 2012)

There is a shear pin on one of the shafts in that motor drive area that is most likely sheared. Under the plate with 4 screws It will look like a small piece of square stock or like a piece cut off a nickle. Replace and lube all gears. Look to see all rollers and bearings are good.

LEN


----------



## swbouton (Jul 30, 2012)

LEN,

Both sides are working fine now, so I doubt the shear pin has been sheared.  I've cleaned the racks and the piniion and I've lubed them with a dry spray lube.  They are much quiester now too.

I appreciate your help and your advice.  Thanks!

Steve


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jul 30, 2012)

Steve,
If I read back accuratly, you first said when you hit the button there was no noise...I bet there was a ratching noise.  If so, I know what happened.  The slide was simply stuck and you released it with your ratchet.  You will find a "bell" on the outside of the frame move it out about a 1/4 inch and I bet it will not hang up again.


----------



## swbouton (Jul 30, 2012)

The slide control made no sound because the fuse had blown.

Using the ratchet on the motor and lubing the rack and pinion seems to have resolved the issue,

I wish I knew why the fuses had popped though.

Thank you for for your help.  I really appreciative it.


----------

